# Canopy



## Thomasonusmc (Jul 21, 2018)

Just bought my Charger about a month ago. I am 6-2 and it’s been a bit challenging getting out of the wind in the back seat. I took all the seat cushions out and I am toying with the idea of changing out the wind screens, but I have seen pictures of a Charger with a canopy. Anyone have any advice for a new charger owner or experience with a canopy installation?


----------

